# FOTD full of lashes & a bronzy EOTD



## mistella (Jan 7, 2007)

[/size]


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 7, 2007)

gorgeous!  I love the bronze!


----------



## star1692 (Jan 7, 2007)

I love your make up skills girl!  There both gorgeous!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok, I DEMAND a tut! Gorgeous.


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 8, 2007)

u. are. freaking. gorgeous. i'm serious...ur looks ARE HOT!!!!!!!!!!! ur lashes...and r just beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!


----------



## RobinG (Jan 8, 2007)

WOW. I like them both but the bronze with the white liner is very very pretty just like you.


----------



## lvgz (Jan 8, 2007)

you are hottt! the only thing im eh about is cranberry under your eye.. im really weary of looking swollen so maybe thats why. [not that you do look that way, you look wonderful]. 

how do you like nars oasis? i wanted to buy it [i love the color] but the glitter just.. automatically turned me off. shimmer i like, but glitter.. eh. can you give me a description of how it comes on?


and not to be rude, but what ethnicity are you?


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 8, 2007)

Your eyes are simply mesmerizing.  I love your whole look girl, you are HOT!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 8, 2007)

you are beautiful!!!
I would love a tutorial


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Jan 8, 2007)

beautimous!!!


----------



## faifai (Jan 8, 2007)

Goooooooorgeous! I especially like the "shape" of the eyeshadow. It's so flattering! You look like a doll and have perfect skin and blush.


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 8, 2007)

love them both!


----------



## darlingjem (Jan 8, 2007)

Stunner!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 8, 2007)

U look so great with smoky eyes


----------



## Brelki (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow! These are amazing!  I wish I could do my makeup as well as you can!


----------



## mac'd out (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow. Fabulous lashes! You resemble that Devon chick from 2 fast 2 furious.


----------



## pinki3 (Jan 8, 2007)

you are so cute!!! i love your face and eye shape. are you korean?


----------



## aquarius11 (Jan 8, 2007)

You are GORGEOUS!!  And your make-up looks fabulous!


----------



## lambee (Jan 8, 2007)

The first one is really pretty, and bronze is gorgeous!


----------



## PomPoko (Jan 8, 2007)

i seriously, honestly, cannot get over how pretty you are! not fair! and your makeup looks awesome toooooo <3


----------



## Jayne (Jan 8, 2007)

I LOVE them both too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I want cranberry


----------



## mistella (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_you are hottt! the only thing im eh about is cranberry under your eye.. im really weary of looking swollen so maybe thats why. [not that you do look that way, you look wonderful]. 

how do you like nars oasis? i wanted to buy it [i love the color] but the glitter just.. automatically turned me off. shimmer i like, but glitter.. eh. can you give me a description of how it comes on?


and not to be rude, but what ethnicity are you?_

 
hi! I'm korean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the Nars Oasis does look glittery in the pan but once you put it on you barely see the glitter! I do like shimmer though, so if you don't like too much shimmer you might not like it, but it really doesn't go on as glittery as it looks. It is one of the most unique blushes i think!


----------



## mistella (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinki3* 

 
_you are so cute!!! i love your face and eye shape. are you korean?_

 
yep!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thank you girls, you are all so sweet!! i love putting my makeup looks up here and I LOVE seeing everybody else's so this is great!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 8, 2007)

You are so pretty, you look like a doll!


----------



## User67 (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG these are so beautiful! I love the way you apply your e/s & blush, you seriously need to do a tutorial! I have Chrystal Avalanche & never realized what a beautiful highlight color it could be. I need to start using it more often!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 8, 2007)

wow 
You look fabulous 
Very hot


----------



## Mother's Milk (Jan 8, 2007)

Both are amazing, really luv' them!!


----------



## aziza (Jan 8, 2007)

Oooh....gorgeous!!! I love your brows...how do you like the NYX pencil?


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 8, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## micky_mouse (Jan 8, 2007)

this looks great i love the bronze one on you alot it looks great you remind me of my friend you guys look alike


----------



## dreamqueen (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG!  The first one is stunning!


----------



## mzjae (Jan 8, 2007)

Both looks are hot! You're hot! Great job! =]


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, both looks area really pretty and so are you


----------



## linkas (Jan 8, 2007)

You look like Devon Aoki. Beauty!!


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 8, 2007)

Amazing job and you're really pretty too, look like a doll


----------



## M1zScandalous (Jan 8, 2007)

GERGEOUS...beautifuly done...here ill send ua ticket come make me over hahah! greatt!


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Jan 8, 2007)

what fake lashes do you use??????? i want them!! hahaha


----------



## mistella (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_Oooh....gorgeous!!! I love your brows...how do you like the NYX pencil?_

 
hi! i really like these pencils, i have a bunch of them (natural colors like browns and also silver, teal, blue, hot pink, gold) theyre really creamy and last all day, at least on eyebrows. if you wear it as an eyeliner it doesn't last as long. but the best part is that theyre 99 cents!


----------



## mistella (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I_Love_Buffy* 

 
_what fake lashes do you use??????? i want them!! hahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I get them at a beauty supply. they're not Ardell, they don't have a brand name but they're in a light blue/clear case and they're #46. I also put mascara over them when I'm done applying them so they look even thicker!


----------



## fairytale22 (Jan 8, 2007)

These are so pretty, esp your hair in the 1st one!


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 8, 2007)

u r absolutely GORGEOUS, and you DO look like a doll!!!!


----------



## DOLLface (Jan 8, 2007)

I love both looks, you're gorgeous. Tutorial?


----------



## Kim. (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Ok, I DEMAND a tut! Gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I agreee GORGEOUS!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 9, 2007)

You are so beautiful and your makeup skills are amazing!  Give us more!


----------



## Jadetive (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh, thats so gorgoues! The blending looks terrific and you look like Devon Aoki..


----------



## thepinkfloyd (Jan 9, 2007)

hi there!I'm new here..Came across your post and just wanna let u know that you are real good and pretty too!tks for sharing!


----------



## shabdebaz (Jan 9, 2007)

Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Larkin (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Goooooooorgeous! I especially like the "shape" of the eyeshadow. It's so flattering! You look like a doll and have perfect skin and blush._

 





 I wish I could wear makeup like yours. I just don't dress in a way to do that kind of makeup justice.


----------



## Sanne (Jan 9, 2007)

beautiful!!


----------



## lipshock (Jan 9, 2007)

Love the bronzed eye!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Always so pretty!


----------



## Emmi (Jan 10, 2007)

You look amazing! Can you make tut on those both?


----------



## circe221 (Jan 10, 2007)

Amazing!!! You look like a doll!  Your features are so perfect and delicate! The purples/pinks really make your eyes POP!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 10, 2007)

very pretty,love the bronze


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 10, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 

 
_You are so pretty, you look like a doll!_


----------



## Delphi373 (Jan 11, 2007)

I am going to be redundant here and echo what everyone else has said but you're gorgeous! And this look is super-hot!!! Gorgeous eyes!!!


----------



## mistella (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i miiiiight make a tutorial, but just warning you, my makeup is not an easy 1-2-3 step thing, i wish i knew how to make it into simple steps like everybody else's!


----------



## bondgirlx (Jan 12, 2007)

to me...you are the definition of perfection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  in the first one where are all the eyeshadows placed on your eye?


----------



## mistella (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Poisinivii02* 

 
_to me...you are the definition of perfection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the first one where are all the eyeshadows placed on your eye?_

 
aww thank you :loveya: Let's see... 
MAC e/s Crystal Avalanche - highlight under browbone
MAC e/s Beautiful Iris - it's the light purple/lavender shade on entire eyelid
MAC e/s Satellite Dreams - outer 3rd
MAC e/s Parfait Amour- outer 3rd/crease
MAC e/s Beauty Marked - this is "shaping" my eye, its the whole dark part
MAC e/s Carbon - blended with Beauty Marked so it's smoky-er & darker
MAC e/s Cranberry - underneath eye


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 17, 2007)

beautiful color placement. love the bronze look. hot.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 17, 2007)

you're beautiful! i love the makeup and i love your face, you look like a dolly with your big eyes and cheekbones. i think i'm gonna try the second one tomorrow!


----------



## mistella (Jan 17, 2007)

///////


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 1, 2007)

you are soo cute!!


----------



## aizacity (Feb 1, 2007)

My first time seeing this -- you're hot! And nice job!


----------



## Miss World (Feb 1, 2007)

You look gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd love it if you made a tutorial! and I need to ask you something about the foundation (I don't know much about mineral makeup).. where do you get them from? and is it possible to get them online?! I live in the middle east and I can't seem to find ANY mineral foundation


----------



## mistella (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss World* 

 
_You look gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd love it if you made a tutorial! and I need to ask you something about the foundation (I don't know much about mineral makeup).. where do you get them from? and is it possible to get them online?! I live in the middle east and I can't seem to find ANY mineral foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The brand I use is Mineral Pure Makeup and I get it from this website: http://www.mineralpuremakeup.com/ It's really inexpensive (i think $12) but it really is sooo awesome. I've used a LOT of mineral makeup and this one's the best! It doesn't even feel like you have makeup on but covers pretty well. I checked on their Shipping page and it says: International Shipping Rates Same As US. So I guess they do ship international!


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 1, 2007)

::Swoons:: I love pink and purple... and you look like a starlette.


----------



## Ambi (Feb 1, 2007)

You can pull of like all colors, very nice :]


----------



## glamgirl (Feb 1, 2007)

You look like a doll! Very pretty


----------



## bklyn (Feb 19, 2007)

you know you are my inspiration! what lashes are you wearing in your purple look? what about the bottoms, and do you find them weird to put on (the bottoms)? have you had electrolysis (i have) or are you just that meticulous about tweezing? i see not one imperfection.


----------



## mistella (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bklyn* 

 
_you know you are my inspiration! what lashes are you wearing in your purple look? what about the bottoms, and do you find them weird to put on (the bottoms)? have you had electrolysis (i have) or are you just that meticulous about tweezing? i see not one imperfection._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's electrolysis? Sounds interesting... my eyebrows are naturally very sparse and don't grow much so I don't have too many stray hairs. I have no idea about the lashes   Sorry! The ones I was wearing on the purple look I bought from a beauty supply, they have no name or #. They came in a blue clear box. and I know the bottoms have a #, I'll check for you later when I'm home. They don't have a brand though. I don't wear bottom lashes that much because yeah, they do feel kind of funny!! and they're hard to stick on.

The bottom lashes are Black#33 but there is no brand


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 20, 2007)

You are gorgeous! Love your talents!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 3, 2008)

I know you've heard it already, but you are really beautiful! Your makeup is flawless and really inspires me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could you tell me where you placed the shadows in the bronze look? THANKS!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Feb 3, 2008)

incredible, love all your looks!


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 3, 2008)

Totally stunning.  You are so pretty


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 3, 2008)

fabulous looks, your so talented


----------



## mistella (Feb 4, 2008)

omg! I hate seeing old photos of myself, lol



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_I know you've heard it already, but you are really beautiful! Your makeup is flawless and really inspires me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could you tell me where you placed the shadows in the bronze look? THANKS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi, thanks!! i dont really remember since it was last year but ill try
Stila e/s stick Sunkissed - i think this was used as a base
MAC e/s Honesty - highlight
MAC e/s Woodwinked - crease?
MAC e/s Goldmine - lid
MAC e/s Amberlights - lid
MAC e/s Bronze - crease
NARS e/s Night Clubbing - crease, to deepen


----------



## macmama22 (Feb 4, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL girl! And wonderful color choices and application. I too would love to see a tutorial from you.


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 12, 2008)

So amazing! Very well blended, and just looks flawless on you, both looks are great!


----------



## Amaranth (Mar 12, 2008)

Man, you are so gorgeous! I especially like that first look, the colours and blending are amazing!


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 12, 2008)

OMG what a cute face!


----------



## Margolicious (Mar 12, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------

